# Cow Horn Stick



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Thsi is one of my early sticks for comments and questions, if anyone interested


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Very good looking stick. What is the horn you used?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

never used cow horn, did you fill it with resin?. looks pretty easy to polish , buffalo horn cap and collar ? you got a good angle there must have taken some work aligning it all up.nice one,

Have to se if the local slaughter house will let me have a couple . so i can have a go.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

When i picked up the horn at the club it was just a cow horn tip but thought it would be ok for my first go at using it, when I started cleaning up the amazing colouration started to show so I gave it some serious thought has to how to use it

the first step was to fill the horn with car body filler leaving about 3/4 inch free space at the open end

When set I drilled a 15mm hole into the filler roughly 12mm deep, this to take a length of 15mm white plastic waste pipe.(the white circle in center)

a collar of masking tape was made to create a well approx 10mm above the open end and the pipe put in the hole and slightly proud of the tape well.

Cold cast resin was mixed and a black dye added this was poured into the well and Pipe then left to cure.

Collar removed when resin fully cured and dressing down started.

thin end drilled to take studding for shank, at thid stage I did a dry assembly to try the grip comfort and decided that it could do with more bend ,not possible so I made the black spacer thicker so that I could chamfer the handle side to give it more bend, worked fine.

after mounting to a piece of golden coloured Hazel my main critic (the wife) immediately told me the shank was the wrong colour did not complement the handle,back to the drawing board.

After good look at the shank I noticed that the bark had a ribbed appearance, got a piece I had cut off and painted it black acrylic,took some sandpaper to it cleaned the peaks off leaning the valley's black, problem sovee. the picture is the finished result.

Thanks for you patience if you are reading this.


----------

